# Panga skiffs



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Just add sheer height to the Beryllium 18.4 with the flair you want. This hull will take chop better than the hull shown here. It’s easy to do.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Too pointy


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Travis with your talent you could probably design one yourself.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I probably could!! I might just do that lol get @Boatbrains and I together and we make it with a pad, step hull etc


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

do a 22 ft panga.


----------



## Tip'n'Tail (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, this needs to happen!! A panga version of the Beryllium 18.4 hull. I need to see that!! Simple layout, low HP... with a sheer line similar to a 23ft Mexican panga.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

The top one is freakin awesome!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> I probably could!! I might just do that lol get @Boatbrains and I together and we make it with a pad, step hull etc


We would need a central shop somewhere around Waldo! But we can do one this winter!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yes I think that is an excellent idea!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Travis Smith said:


> The top one is freakin awesome!


I believe that boat belongs to a member here named deerfly. He has posted pics of it on here.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yes that’s where I got it


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Had Panga Marine kept producing that low sheer version, I’d have bought one several years ago. Beautiful hull.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Panga will still build one for you here is my uncle's I think it's an 2014


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Indoman said:


> Had Panga Marine kept producing that low sheer version, I’d have bought one several years ago. Beautiful hull.


They still do. A friend recently bought an 18' tiller version and put a 60 e-tec on it.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

What fun is it having a manufacture build it for you. Knowing that myself and others can build it in the backyard better and cheaper


----------



## Txsportsman (Jul 9, 2017)

Sign me up for one.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

You got it!!


----------



## Txsportsman (Jul 9, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> You got it!!


Seriously, if this starts coming together please let me know! I’d be very interested.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It will happen! I will get with you! I’m currently building two skiffs. It will be a few months before I can start on something.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Travis, and others. Here is rough drawing of what I would suggest for a Dry running and quiet Panga hull shape. Typical Pangas will not be quiet poling hulls and to me they can slap, pound a bit when running if built light. Most are heavy skiffs so run fine but to me could be a bit dryer running. 
I have sailed and lived through out Mexico, Central America, Trinidad and South America so I have had extensive time in Pangas from the early 60s to today. I remember them when they were made out of 30’ carved out trees with the sheer added in planks as a kid.
My Beryllium hull bottom will be quiet and will take a good sized chop way better I feel. Building on your own means you can control the weight of the skiff hull.
If interested I can add a version like this to my plans portfolio. Would like some input to the sheer heights wanted, bow looks, roundness, upper sheer sides flat or flared etc.
All the work comes from the upper chine upwards and outwards.
2 pictures showing my drawing for the preliminary design for the Beryllium skiff and just changing the sheer to fit the looks and needs of a Panga style.
No problem to lengthen this hull to 19-20’ if wanted. Can be a tunnel skiff too.
I would not think it worth while to just draw up a standard vee bottom conventional Panga hull shape for my above reasons. I just spent the past year in Panama riding around in various ones as water taxis and getting about.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The wheels in your mind never stop and we benefit! Very cool.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

doesn't look panga-ish enough.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this is pretty cool.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

devrep said:


> this is pretty cool.
> View attachment 76386
> View attachment 76388


That’s a Trinidadian Panga hull shape. Nothing like that in Latin country’s. I have seen about 50 hulls like that in diffeerent sizes in Trinidad that can be bought real cheap.
The problems with the Panga is there are at least 5-6 different hull shapes, bows and such all under the Panga nomenclature. The common thread is that they are narrow with a high bow forward.
In the Caribbean they call the bow the nose and say if you want to smuggle in big seas then your nose has got to stick up lots. They say this while sticking their ins way out in explanation.
Give me input but decide on which version.


----------



## Tip'n'Tail (Jan 2, 2017)

When I think "panga skiff" this is the shape I associate with flats fishing the most. There is something about the Mexican panga that just screams shallow water sight fishing!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

The green one is awesome!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

see, the difference is I don't want a panga for flats fishing. I already have a nice boat for that. I want a panga for going further out than I should with my current skiffs.


----------



## Tip'n'Tail (Jan 2, 2017)

devrep said:


> see, the difference is I don't want a panga for flats fishing. I already have an old waterman and an old Silverking. I want a panga for going further out than I should with my current skiffs.


Totally understand. Some of the flats I fish are further out and require large open ocean crossings. I would need a big water skiff that would likely require more HP, would draft more and still cop some waves over the bow. The panga seems like a perfect solution.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2019)

devrep said:


> see, the difference is I don't want a panga for flats fishing. I already have a nice boat for that. I want a panga for going further out than I should with my current skiffs.


I gotcha dev! We’ll get in touch soon!


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> I gotcha dev! We’ll get in touch soon!


The panga at it's heart (and by design)is a work boat. The"deerfly" "panga marine" boat you guys like is a work boat. That is why you like it. Every effort to turn this simple and functional craft into something more expensive than it need be is wrong and foolish.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here’s a hull shape I did for a client a couple years ago. This bottom to the upper chine would be a good compromise. Then forget the reverse sheer and draw in the Panga sheer to suit.
Yes and get rid of that stern the client wanted. Lots of ways to go. But if you want a work boat or a skiff for poling then you are looking at lots of compromises.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

camp said:


> The panga at it's heart (and by design)is a work boat. The"deerfly" "panga marine" boat you guys like is a work boat. That is why you like it. Every effort to turn this simple and functional craft into something more expensive than it need be is wrong and foolish.


Never said anything about turning it into something more expensive than it need be. Although, nothin wrong with a fair market price point!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If someone was going to make some id really like to see something more similar in width to original style hulls.

I feel like panga marine and Andros kinda messed these up by modifying for the American market. Yeah it still has the look but after riding on quite a few in Belize and south Texas and then spending lots of time in a light optioned niente from panga marine I feel like the compromises were to much. The niente I’ve spent time in rides rougher than a marquesa or hpx-v, and is significantly heavier. So much so that you aren’t doing much poling if there is any headwind. 

It is safer feeling in big waters though due to the high freeboard. They also look really cool.

I would love to see a skiff panga hybrid.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> If someone was going to make some id really like to see something more similar in width to original style hulls.
> 
> I feel like panga marine and Andros kinda messed these up by modifying for the American market. Yeah it still has the look but after riding on quite a few in Belize and south Texas and then spending lots of time in a light optioned niente from panga marine I feel like the compromises were to much. The niente I’ve spent time in rides rougher than a marquesa or hpx-v, and is significantly heavier. So much so that you aren’t doing much poling if there is any headwind.
> 
> ...


more is less


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> Never said anything about turning it into something more expensive than it need be. Although, nothin wrong with a fair market price point!


..the boat design is what it is. The "deerfly boat" is a beautiful, very able small boat that has zero cup holders.......that's why those of us who love it, love it. If Panga Marine forgets this market( and it seems they are) then somebody should jump into the void but remember they better be as good or better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

camp said:


> ..the boat design is what it is. The "deerfly boat" is a beautiful, very able small boat that has zero cup holders.......that's why those of us who love it, love it. If Panga Marine forgets this market( and it seems they are) then somebody should jump into the void but remember they better be as good or better.


Don’t worry, I got sumfin up me ol’ sleeve! Now keep in mind that I am not looking to build a microskiff panga. My design is more along what @devrep is looking for. Around 22’ and bigger water capable. The layout will be well thought out and simple! Gotta get X-Caliber and a Johnsen done first though. Maybe I’ll get @Travis Smith to come give me a hand this winter and build a prototype!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m down!! However you might not be done with those by then..!.!!.!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> I’m down!! However you might not be done with those by then..!.!!.!


Oh, They’ll be done! And good fishable skiffs that will take a licken and keep on ticken!


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t worry, I got sumfin up me ol’ sleeve! Now keep in mind that I am not looking to build a microskiff panga. My design is more along what @devrep is looking for. Around 22’ and bigger water capable. The layout will be well thought out and simple! Gotta get X-Caliber and a Johnsen done first though. Maybe I’ll get @Travis Smith to come give me a hand this winter and build a prototype!


good for you! There is an old ax in the design world.."form follows function" so I put it to you ..what function do you seek to fill?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Every time I drive by the panga importer/builder in perry Florida I mean to stop in cause their 18 hulls look pretty stellar and simple and I have heard heir price point it pretty good as well.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t worry, I got sumfin up me ol’ sleeve! Now keep in mind that I am not looking to build a microskiff panga. My design is more along what @devrep is looking for. Around 22’ and bigger water capable. The layout will be well thought out and simple! Gotta get X-Caliber and a Johnsen done first though. Maybe I’ll get @Travis Smith to come give me a hand this winter and build a prototype!


22’ long with an enclosed transom and bracket, 7’ wide, cruise at 30 ish with a 90 (or 115) and top out at 38-39. Draft 10-12” and run in 18” but be able to smoothly take some TRUE 2-3’ chop would be awesome. Not sure if it would be possible to sell the bare hull with an unrigged livewell, console, and under deck fuel tank for $10k ish, but I’d think it would be a hot seller (myself included) if so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> 22’ long with an enclosed transom and bracket, 7’ wide, cruise at 30 ish with a 90 (or 115) and top out at 38-39. Draft 10-12” and run in 18” but be able to smoothly take some TRUE 2-3’ chop would be awesome. Not sure if it would be possible to sell the bare hull with an unrigged livewell, console, and under deck fuel tank for $10k ish, but I’d think it would be a hot seller (myself included) if so.


Not possible in that price. Materials will cost that to be honest. I still gotta pay myself and other overhead, but will price all my stuff at reasonable price according to build sheet.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Not possible in that price. Materials will cost that to be honest. I still gotta pay myself and other overhead, but will price all my stuff at reasonable price according to build sheet.


Totally get it. I hadn’t priced it out, was just hoping it would be possible at around $6k in materials, leaving enough meat for labor/overhead/profit.

Would still be interested to see what a bare hull would sell for, meaning not even drilled for the bow eye, drain plugs, hatch hinges and latches, etc. I think it would be cool to do all that stuff and rig a boat 100% the way you’d want it, but not have to deal with fairing and painting!


----------



## Dalton smakal (Oct 27, 2018)

I have always loved the panga 20 superskiff. Floats in 6” and can run the beach searching for tarpon


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Totally get it. I hadn’t priced it out, was just hoping it would be possible at around $6k in materials, leaving enough meat for labor/overhead/profit.
> 
> Would still be interested to see what a bare hull would sell for, meaning not even drilled for the bow eye, drain plugs, hatch hinges and latches, etc. I think it would be cool to do all that stuff and rig a boat 100% the way you’d want it, but not have to deal with fairing and painting!


Panga marine did this for a bit--offering the 18 (not for long) and the 22 (called the "american panga") for a bit longer as bare hulls. Also, I have no idea how the new ownership has changed prices, but Rob had priced the 18' panga hull at 10k even. Now that was absent decks, hatches, etc. but fore/aft decks were about an extra 2500 two years ago. So, I always thought they priced their bare bones 18' hulls really low. I note the price stayed low too--I got a quote in 2011 and one in 2017 and they were the same. 
Obviously if DIY is your preferred thing, that's the path for you. 
Excited to see Mr. Morejohn's take on the panga. 
Also, IMO the Tavernier 17 was designed with similar traits in mind as are listed on this thread (simple, light, bit more freeboard). 
And finally, my experience reading these type of threads is we all talk about how we want it simple then before you know it, the wish list has a huge console, live wells, and max power (115 on a 18 or something like that. I have a panga marine 18 tiller that does 27mph with a 40hp, and I absolutely sometimes which it had more amenities. But adding them, I think, would just leave my panga as a less-well-equipped imitation of a flats boat. I constantly struggle with wanting to turn simple boats into something they weren't meant to do, and it's never gone well for me.


----------

